# Does anyone give their rats dog treats?



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

I might get some dog treats for my hamsters but I was wondering if anyone feeds their rats dog treats as treats? I will be getting probably pedigree or a really healthy kind I can find.


----------



## RexRat (Nov 29, 2013)

Yep! I do occasionally with all my rodents.


----------



## Minky (Apr 4, 2013)

I really like Fruitables for my rats and bunnies. They're made from quality ingredients and most of the flavors are vegetarian.

Make sure that whatever you get is low in fat and protein.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging (May 28, 2012)

Dog treats are usually too high in protein to be feeding except on the very rare occasion. You'd be better off finding some grain/veggie/fruit based treats.


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

Fruitables are awesome and also Nutro's Crunchies and Three Dog Bakery's Roll Over Rewards


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

http://www.petsmart.com/product/index.jsp?productId=13019820&f=PAD%2FpsNotAvailInCA%2FNo
Do these sound good ingredient wise? The pumpkin and mango ones? I will look at the daily intake when I am at the store. I am going to a bulk store as well so I might skip dog treats all together and get dried things and cereals for them.


----------



## Daize (Jun 8, 2013)

Mitsy said:


> I might get some dog treats for my hamsters but I was wondering if anyone feeds their rats dog treats as treats? I will be getting probably pedigree or a really healthy kind I can find.


I gave Belle a dog treat once. It was a homemade organic type from the local health food store. I never gave her a second one. The next day her poos smelled "REALLY BAD"! So, I tossed the rest of the treats.


----------



## Mitsy (Apr 8, 2013)

oh maybe something in them didn't agree with her


----------



## Daize (Jun 8, 2013)

Mitsy said:


> oh maybe something in them didn't agree with her


I'm not sure what happened. She didn't get bloated or anything. The poos were just super smelly. That was the first an only time my husband complained about smell. 

They were all natural with no preservatives or artificial colors. I can't remember all the ingredients, but I know Oats and coconut oil was in them.


----------

